# Eagle Pack



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any one feed this.... ?Is there a web site for them ?


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

http://www.eaglepack.com/


----------



## tmfrt (Apr 17, 2006)

I just started my CLF on Eagle Pack's Holistic Select Large breed. Too soon to form an opinion on it yet, but have heard its a very good brand.


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

All of our dog's are on it. They have excellent coats, tone and teeth.
8)


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jason I have been feeding Eagle Pack to Gunner & Sadie for about 3 years. 

Here is what I feed them:

http://www.eaglepack.com/Pages/SP_Power.html

http://www.eaglepack.com/Pages/SP_OrigAdult.html

Eagle Pack also has a Holistic select food line
http://www.eaglepack.com/Pages/HS_Dog.html


----------



## mcderrylabs (Apr 8, 2006)

We feed the Holistic Chicken & rice and love it! Good coats, stool volume down..NO YUCKY EARS!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

I feed their performance food. Good stuff.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Jason,

We fed Eagle Pack for years. The dogs did great and clean up was easy. Our dogs produced great coats. We were very happy with it. We can't buy it in town and ran out and in a pinch got a small bag of Walmart's Maximum Nutrition. The dogs did great on it and clean up is even better than the Eagle. It is now what we feed.

The people from Eagle were always great. One year we went to the International Kennel Club show in Chicago with a bitch from the litter we bred, chessie. She took BOB one day and we got a bunch of Purina coupons. We went by the Eagle booth and told them we feed Eagle and our bitch took BOB and they handed us a bunch of their coupons.

It's a very good food and your dog should great on it.

Tom


----------



## caesarlabrador (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi, we feed Eagle to all of our dogs. Used to be the manager of a pet supply store and have tried all of the top brands and always go back to Eagle. Have nothing but good things to say about them.

Danielle


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you ....


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Eagle power, love it!


----------

